# Crow's Nest Models Closing - Temporarily



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crow's Nest Models is temporarily shutting down. 

I am sad to inform you all that I am discontinuing ALL the resin kits… it is just too much work for too little reward… financially. The emotional rewards have been gigantic, and I would do it for the joy of the hobby but I just don't have enough time for that… daughter, mortgage, bills, both cars over ten years old… you all know the drill. …and if I was doing it for just for the joy of the hobby… perhaps I would need to do a build up myself… more on that later.

Proteus, Icarus, and others… sorry… if you didn't get one already then that ship has sailed… watch e-bay… I know a lot of folks bought them but never built them… how unusual! I will do the best I can to support folks needing replacement parts. I can still get light kits made so contact me if you need light kits or instructions… I WILL get that darned site back up some day for downloading instructions… technical nightmares persist with no time to deal with them.

The future?
I am working on a series of kits to be released through Shapeways, and I am working on some laser cut kits to actually be published…. I will make announcements when the time is right. I am also working on some really cool one of a kind build ups... aren't we all?

Why now?
My caster has been buried under a large project for many months and I don't know when he will come out.. I still have a lot of folks asking for kits… and I feel their pain… but there is simply nothing I can do about it. Absolutely every single person that has ever paid for a kit has gotten theirs… sadly quite a few that wanted to place an order are left in the cold.

Did you think about charging less?
Yes… I've heard this argument quite a few times… but since I sold every kit I ever had available as soon as I had it available… the problem was I couldn't get them made fast enough. Charging less to increase volume was never an issue.

Studio Scale Zero Module
I am finally doing a build up of my 1:350 scale Proteus... to be shown at Wonderfest as studio scale 1:1 scale zero module! 

Ultimate Proteus
I was working on a 1:24 scale Proteus... which will never see the light of day as a kit... but I have set aside all the masters and begun doing a build up... probably NOT ready for Wonderfest... but I will get it to the fest eventually.

Thanks for all your support over the years... don't hesitate to contact me with questions, but please understand that I am already overwhelmed so I may be quite sluggish in getting to answering.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck with whatever happens in the future Drew. I've always enjoyed reading about the buildups of the kits you've produced.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Crowsnest will be so missed. Your stuff is brilliant, the work of a true craftsman.
I hope you'll give us all a chance to watch your personal projects come together. 

You've been a incomparable source of ideas and inspiration for so many of us and one of the cornerstones of SF modelling for years now. 

But Crowsnest won't be missed for long, I don't think, as there's not a doubt in my mind that you'll be back soon at the forefront of the new 3d printed model world that is just around the corner. You're going to have some great stuff for us!

Many thanks for all that has been, looking forward to what's coming, and in the meantime I can hardly wait to see what your next build will be.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Best of luck Drew.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

You have raised the bar for those wanting accurate replicas for sure. My biggest regret is that I have not been able to buy one of your kits. I came close once but have to use the funds for a medical thing...
You will be missed but you have had a lasting affect on the building community.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Best to ya, Drew!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the warm sentiments! Have no doubt new cool stuff coming... I just gave up on the resin thing! I loved and am proud of what I did in that realm and have loved working with Jim Key, and others including Jimmy Flintstone... I just can't spend any more time trying to make THAT a viable business. I bet at some point in the future I make another resin kit just because I so want a model of some thing... But look for some new announcements before Wonderfest on Shapeways kits for now

Cheers

Drew


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Sorry to see you go. You produced a fine line of products.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Really sorry to hear this...! Best of luck in all things going forward. I may be interested in a light kit for my Proteus. I never even asked you about the base for that! Will you still do any of the figures for the Proteus at all?
Best, K


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Light Kits... no problem... contact me... I can always get them made

Figures for Proteus... I actually have quite a stockpile of them... just contact me to order them.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I never bought any of your stuff, but I admired the living heck out of the skill and detail and love you put into all of it. 

I wish you well in your continuing endeavors, and hope someday, maybe, some way can be found to make all that resin product as injection plastic for mass release!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I also wish you well, Drew. I look forward to seeing more amazing things from you. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Drew...


Best wishes in all you do. I'm glad I picked up your two POTA ships and the Proteus when I had the chance. I regret not getting one of the little POTA water crash kits. I don't suppose you have any of those left? 

Your commitment to accuracy and detail were second only to your attention to quality. Your kits will be sorely missed. I’ve always maintained the fact that they were worth every penny. So much so that I couldn’t help myself from telling everyone I could and becoming your “evangelist” at the Jerseyfest show a couple of years ago. It was a pleasure to have been able to meet you. I was soooo looking forward to your real space line of stuff. 


Best wishes and good luck…

Hope we meet again.

Fernando


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your support!... and, yes I have a few of the "paperweights" left... those are the little 1:144 scale water crash scenes with full surface scorching decals... PM me your email address if you want one
Drew


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the models that you did make- that I have! They were wonderful. Wishing you the best!


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Drew ... PM sent. I'm interested in one of the paperweights. Thanks.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have been out of commission since mid October with serious heart and lung problems. I keep hoping to get back but keep experiencing more health setbacks. I only post this because I know quite a few of you out there are hoping to get a last Proteus or POTA ship out of me... but under the circumstances... I can't make any promises at all... I have to get well, and then I have to catch up with "work" and bills and such. I am very sorry to disappoint any one... in the GK world, if you see something you want... best not to delay ordering as you never know how long it will stay available. For those of you with un-built Crow's Nest kits... you might do pretty well on e-bay if you want to sell them, as I am still getting a lot of inquiries.

I apologize to the many trying to reach me.

To the best of my knowledge absolutely everybody that I ever accepted money from got their kits... but sadly I leave quite a few that wanted to place orders out in the cold. If I missed anyone please post here or contact me and I will make sure to take care of you. (People that sent me money already only... I can't deal with any new orders right now) I only add these points because I know these boards are inhabited by a great many GK skeptics.

I have also not had time to fix my messed up website... a number of people have contacted me to get instructions and I simply e-mail them immediately.

Happy Modeling to all!

Drew

Heart... electophysiological problems... heart races at 130 bpm for weeks at a time...
Lung... chest infection and flu... bad combination with the heart issues

I expect to get through it but it has been a rough couple of months.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Best of Luck and Godspeed your complete recovery!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Get better, Drew! While I'm an idiot who has never ordered any of your products, I admire the love and skill you put into them. Talent and heart like yours is a rare, valuable thing and you must do everything you can to protect your health. 

Allow me this foolish statement. You do not have permission to die. I for one forbid it. I'm sick of people I know, even those I only 'know' via communications like this, dying. So don't you do it. You've got work to do, you can't slack off by dying and stuff. 

Seriously, take care and get better, OK?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> I have been out of commission since mid October with serious heart and lung problems. I keep hoping to get back but keep experiencing more health setbacks. I only post this because I know quite a few of you out there are hoping to get a last Proteus or POTA ship out of me... but under the circumstances... I can't make any promises at all... I have to get well, and then I have to catch up with "work" and bills and such. I am very sorry to disappoint any one... in the GK world, if you see something you want... best not to delay ordering as you never know how long it will stay available. For those of you with un-built Crow's Nest kits... you might do pretty well on e-bay if you want to sell them, as I am still getting a lot of inquiries.
> 
> I apologize to the many trying to reach me.
> 
> ...


 I just hope you get better Drew! I have a few of your products that I think are just wonderful and hope you get to produce more. But health comes first!!
Best Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Drew,

I followed with great anticipation your adventure creating the Proteus in 1/350 , 1/72 and then the marvellous 1/48 one that I ordered from you.

It is a "FANTASTIC" kit , no pun intended.... bah! just a bit !

GET WELL, take care of yourself, your health is the most important thing in life, my friend.

Gaétan


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes! As I said... I don't expect this to end poorly... just a long agonizing period... but if things get hairy I will try to take my orders from Steve H!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Get better, Drew!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Everyone on this board recognizes your great talent and how much you have given to the hobby. I have spoken to you at a couple of Wonderfests and you were as friendly and congenial as you are talented. Our best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Drew!


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*Thanks DREW*

I could not have made my LOST IN SPACE Chariot complete without your dedication and handy work!

Get well FAST!

LIS FAN 4ever - Gary


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Focus on recuperating Drew! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't worry... I can't die, I have too many un-built models in my stash!

I DO feel bad... I have just about stopped responding to all the inquiries for POTA and Proteuses (Protei?) At some point I will try to catch up with them all. The heart is all stable for weeks now, but an awful chest infection is still making life quite unpleasant.

Thanks for all the well wishes!

Drew


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Please just get better Drew!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Xenodyssey said:


> Please just get better Drew!


Yes, we don't have enough genius artists around as it is!:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Late to the party on this... Sorry to hear that you are getting out of the business. But, you do have a daughter to think of (which is your life as you told me. I recall how happy you were when you showed me her picture when you finally got her) so that is very important. I will still enjoy our conversations at WF, but I will have to track you down seeing that you will not have a table to sell your wares. 

I have bought most of your POTA stuff, but was looking forward to your ultimate Proteus kit (which is why I held back on buying the kit you had... oh well).

But just take care of yourself and here is wishing you and the family the best.

Mike


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oops... meant to PM


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear you've been under the weather, Drew. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

And, yes, you should be very proud of Crow's Nest. You made that dream a reality, and I for one am very grateful for your efforts.

Best of luck with your future projects! Can't wait to see what you cook up next!

:thumbsup:


----------

